# What is the benefit of getting a CGC?



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

What really is the benefit of having CGC? I mean Titan is a good boy, we trained a lot, he's good in all these situations and I don't feel he would have issues passing this test, but because of the cost and having to take this 6 week class for it, I am wondering what the value of the actual certificate really is if you already have a well behaved dog in public situations.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Some people like to have it as recognition that they have done something with their dogs, for whatever reason. It's a fun goal for some, trainers like to make their dogs look good (this is why I do it) and some people do it for insurance/rental purposes. Sometimes landlords will be more apt to rent to a "good citizen".


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

You can look for the test only version. In this case you just show/sign up and take the test directly (only pay for the test).


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I believe nationwide insurance in some state or in just a small area has started to give exemptions if you have an "aggressive breed" and want to get homeowners insurance. Other than that...there isn't really a tangible benefit.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

You shouldn't have to take a six week course to take the test. Many trainers offer it as a stand alone test if you feel your dog will pass it. It is typically $10-25 in my area.

I will be putting all my dogs through it both because it is a fun goal and the documentation is helpful where I am living in a rental situation. As previously posted, landlords are more likely to rent and some insurance companies for apartment complexes will make exceptions to their "dangerous" breed list for a dog who has a documented training achievement like CGC.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Got it.. thanks guys! I was deciding between the CGC course and Beginner's agility and I couldn't justify spending $145 to learn things he already knows.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think there is any reason to take a class. It's all basic obedience stuff. I do think they are good to have. Other than the puppies, all our dogs have one. We usually just take the test when we are at a trial or other event that also happens to be offering them.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> Got it.. thanks guys! I was deciding between the CGC course and Beginner's agility and I couldn't justify spending $145 to learn things he already knows.


Yeah, if you want him to get it I would just find a trainer who will give you a stand alone test if you want him to get his CGC. It's really unnecessary for him to go through a class if he already knows everything in it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

You can search for evaluators on AKC's website. Contact them individually. No need for a class.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I wouldn't necessarily say that there's a tangible benefit in getting a CGC, but I think that's true of most titles. Bear is my only dog that has his CGC, and it's not because he's better trained than my other dogs. I wanted to get his CGC to recognize the work that we've done with him. We're starting to dabble in the sport world and the CGC is just a starting point for us. Also being a GSD that is doing IPO training, I figure it's not a bad thing to have. I know Nationwide will make exceptions for "dangerous breeds" that have a CGC, and I'm sure it would help when trying to find a place to rent. 

That said, I'm not rushing out to get CGCs on my other dogs. I know they're good stable dogs that have been put in more situations than the CGC asks for. They're older mixed breed pets that are content just hanging out with us, so I don't see a need. I definitely wouldn't take a class just for the test with Titan - agility sounds like it would be fun! If you want him to get a CGC, check around at training centers. Often they will have events where you can come and take the test for a small fee ($20ish).


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> Got it.. thanks guys! I was deciding between the CGC course and Beginner's agility and I couldn't justify spending $145 to learn things he already knows.



Wow that's expensive! Yea I'd look around for someone that will just test him!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I just spoke with the school that the agility course is at and they seemed surprised I would ask that but told me they would call me back. We'll see.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is there a requirement on what collar aned leash? I use a prong, would that be an issue?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> Is there a requirement on what collar aned leash? I use a prong, would that be an issue?


CGC only allows a flat buckle collar and a 4-6' leash. No training tools of any kind.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Pax8 said:


> CGC only allows a flat buckle collar and a 4-6' leash. No training tools of any kind.


Slip collars, martingales, harnesses are all also allowed.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Slip collars, martingales, harnesses are all also allowed.


You're right, slipped my mind! It's just my instructor that says dogs should be able to pass on just flat buckle collar.  But yeah, martingales, slips, and harnesses are good as well.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice.. well thank you guys! I'm not sure how I feel about this training facility.. I went to them for beginner's OB a WHILE ago when a certain trainer was there.. but she is gone and so far the people I have spoken with don't seem too confident in what they are telling me.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Pax8 said:


> CGC only allows a flat buckle collar and a 4-6' leash. No training tools of any kind.


I think they changed that recently. I prefer being able to do it on a flat collar.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wyoung2153 said:


> Nice.. well thank you guys! I'm not sure how I feel about this training facility.. I went to them for beginner's OB a WHILE ago when a certain trainer was there.. but she is gone and so far the people I have spoken with don't seem too confident in what they are telling me.



Where in north Florida are you? I might be able to make suggestions for training clubs, especially agility.

In response to your original question, I think getting a CGC is nice for yourself and shows that your dog can function in public. However, when I used to rent not a single landlord that I called knew what I was talking about in reference to the CGC, nor did any insurance company that I got quotes from when I purchased a house.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The benefit of the CGC is if you are trying to rent with dogs. It sure helped me when I was! Landlord said "no dogs" but I mentioned the training and certificate and he changed his mind. I raised several dogs while renting his property.

You can take a test without having to take a class.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I did my first CGC in 1999 and we have always been able to use a slip collar. The martingale collars and harnesses (non restrictive) are newer additions.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

The benefits of a CGC are if you rent, it's something to show your dog is good natured and you put in the time to work with your dog on basic manners. It's often times a stepping stone to bigger things in terms of training. My pet lines female has her CGC certificate. My working line male will hopefully have his by the end of the year. If your insurance company takes issue with certain breeds, a CGC could help them view your dog more favorably.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I've done CGC's with fur savers and choke chains on dead rings.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> I've done CGC's with fur savers and choke chains on dead rings.


Yeah, those are counted under slip collars. As long as they are on the dead ring, they are allowed.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Question on this subject. Isn't the CGC a required prerequisite to participate in other AKC events? I participate in IPO with my dogs but was considering doing some AKC obedience stuff too, for the fun of it, but was under the impression we had to get the CGC first.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

robk said:


> Question on this subject. Isn't the CGC a required prerequisite to participate in other AKC events? I participate in IPO with my dogs but was considering doing some AKC obedience stuff too, for the fun of it, but was under the impression we had to get the CGC first.


Good question, I'm curious too.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

robk said:


> Question on this subject. Isn't the CGC a required prerequisite to participate in other AKC events? I participate in IPO with my dogs but was considering doing some AKC obedience stuff too, for the fun of it, but was under the impression we had to get the CGC first.


No you don't.

The only "required" titles are the CD to move onto CDX and CDX to go to UDX. Same with the RA (Rally novice) title to move onto the other ones.

They've got some "optional title classes" now, like the BN...but you don't need it to go onto the CD.

The CGC was just recently turned into a title, either for more money, or just to make people excited to have letters after their dog's name. It's also probably the first time the AKC has done a good job marketing a thing to the "regular pet world" and getting people excited about doing things with their dogs. It's almost like a first step into the world of dog shows.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

ok good to know. Thank you Martemchik


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

martemchik said:


> The CGC was just recently turned into a title, either for more money, or just to make people excited to have letters after their dog's name. It's also probably the first time the AKC has done a good job marketing a thing to the "regular pet world" and getting people excited about doing things with their dogs. It's almost like a first step into the world of dog shows.


 
$$$$$$$

Used to be that the certificate and little things to put on your jacket (for the life of me I can't think of what it is called) was given when you received the CGC. Then the AKC started charging for the both. Now for even more money you can have that CGC put on your pedigree. $$$$$$$


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep, the only CGC certificate I've ever bought was for Coke, since that's the only thing he'll ever earn, dog training wise and yes we worked hard for it!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Patch. They used to give out a patch with CGC on it. LOL Knew I would remember eventually. Darn CRS.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Interesting.. thank you all for your input! I can see how they marketed that for the "average" pet owner. It seems that's the one thing they know of when it comes to certificates. Pretty cool regardless. 

Talked with the facility and I can come on the day of their group test and pay $15 for the test. BUT I know we need to work on some things, especially with me not being able to use a prong. Not that he is unruly, just not perfect on the flat.. gives us something to work on. 

How would you guys suggest working on the meeting someone with a dog without him wanting to break and meet them?


----------

